
Goldman Sachs makes a $500 million bet on Elon Musk’s solar business - Pasanpr
http://qz.com/85330/goldman-sachs-makes-a-500-million-bet-on-elon-musks-solar-business/
======
mtgx
It seems things are going really well for Elon lately, with all 3 of his
businesses. Nice to see all his decade long effort in all 3 companies is
getting awarded.

